
How to Make Friends as an Adult - Parth86
https://psyche.co/guides/how-to-make-new-friends-when-youre-busy-with-adulthood
======
gentryb
If anyone has suggestions that work in the current COVID world - it would
help. Attending regular gatherings just isn't a thing anymore that I'm seeing.
Meeting new people when many generally try to stay away from others outside of
their "group" has made this incredibly difficult for me lately.

~~~
xanthine
Most MUDs/MUCKs that I connect to, have that kind of users who connect to
simply hang around and chat, instead of roleplaying seriously, like most other
players do. I've lately found myself resorting to these kind of gatherings
(admittedly HN-like/geeky) for most of my socialization.

For users not interested in MUDs, I'd suggest looking at IRC channels which
follow your interests.

------
ljsocal
Joining a local service club (Rotary, Lions, Kiwanis, etc.) provides an
opportunity for new friends in the context of making the world a little better
through charitable work.

